# Tips on working with driftwood? (stabilizing)



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,
I've been getting driftwood form the local rivers lately. I want to use some for legs on rustic benches, etc., and small ornamental details on other projects - not weight bearing, except for the legs. Not anything a person would sit on. I have the wood in a friend's warm basement, drying next to the water heater of all things! I used a bow saw to cut the wood into sizes that would fit into my vehicle, it all seemed in good shape then, but who knows what will show when totally dry. Anything punky, or that cracked (or just plain broke!) when smacked against river rocks was left behind. I'm hoping most of what I have left will be usable. My question is; are there recommended proceedures for caring for driftwood? Other than whatever finish I use, do I need to apply a stabilizer or hardener?
Thanks


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I have used drift wood I picked up off the shore of a lake, so it wasn't real wet. I just let it sit in my shop for a few months, and when it came time to use it, I just made what I was making and sprayed it with some lacquer to seal it, and haven't had a problem with it since, and that was about a year or two ago I think.


----------

